# Home theater, concrete bunker



## nealtw (Jan 31, 2012)

Looking for ideas on how to handle insulation and ceiling in concrete bonus room under garage. I think the answer was "sure we can do that" now we have to figure out how.


----------



## mudmixer (Feb 1, 2012)

Any facts on what you have and are trying to do?

Dick


----------



## nealtw (Feb 1, 2012)

Solid concrete room with 8" thick ceiling under 20'x20' garage. Somewhat standard stuff up here for people with to much money. Should be able to hang wood ceiling from the concrete but don't know what to do about insulation and vapour bearier as the garage is unheated and is subject to moisture. The standard practice seems to be just do it and don't worry about what can go wrong.


----------



## BridgeMan (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd forget about the home theater, and just call it a root-cellar, as is.  Much cheaper, and a great place to store all your dried food, water and supplies for when "the big one" hits.  Not to mention a great place to keep the beer at optimum temperature, or all of the canned goods the wife or significant other puts up every Fall.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 1, 2012)

It's good for the economy, when some one wants to pay 40 or 50k to watch movies at home so they don't have to buy that expensive popcorn. Anyway, it seem that spray foam is the accepted way to go.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 15, 2014)

The waterproffing side of this question has been answered in the new code we have. Now the cover the deck with a waterprroof membrane and add another 3 inches of concrete to the floor so now the slab above this bunker(bonusroom) will be up to 14" thick.??


----------



## odorf (Oct 3, 2014)

sounds about right,  really not any more thicker than a 2x12 floor joist,     like this project

take 1 5/8 unistruit,  in 20' sections,  fill the channel with spray foam
 lay it down on the form for the ceiling
 after all is poured, form stripped
 you will have a channel to hang stuff,  with strut huts and rod 
 great for making bunks   and hanging shelves,


----------

